# WCG - 17th Birthday Challenge



## Terminator_1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Dear members of TECHPOWERUP,

For Nov 16th to Nov 22nd 2021 SETI.Germany is arranging a challenge at World Community Grid on the occasion of the grids 17th birthday:







We would like to invite TECHPOWERUO to participate in the challenge and hope that your team and many members of your team will be joining and participting this event.
!!Be aware, only your WCG-Team-Captain can join your team to the challenge!!
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=10477


All WCG points *of the Mapping Cancer Markers (MCM) sub-project* that were credited during the challenge are counted, even if the WU was already calculated before the start of the challenge. However, WUs that are pending at the end of the challenge cannot be taken into account! 

More information and statistics regarding the challenge can be found here. https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html 

Your participation is very much appreciated.

Many Greetings: Terminator from team SETI.Germany


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 4, 2021)

Game on?!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 4, 2021)

We getting in on this challenge this year as well @phill ?????


----------



## Lorec (Nov 4, 2021)

ahh this time of the year again


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> We getting in on this challenge this year as well @phill ?????


Mate I have no reason personally why we can't!?!  Anyone have any objections?!?    Apologies not answered sooner, works been busy and I woke up at 3am this morning on the floor as Sophia decided at 130 she didn't want to go to sleep!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 5, 2021)

phill said:


> Mate I have no reason personally why we can't!?!  Anyone have any objections?!?    Apologies not answered sooner, works been busy and I woke up at 3am this morning on the floor as Sophia decided at 130 she didn't want to go to sleep!!


Hope so or last night's tuning sesh was a waste


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey folks, I am an off and on F@H contributor, and I would like to donate for the WCG challenge.

I can put two (4 dies) old servers online.  They are Xeon 5640s.  I dont have that much RAM to feed them.

Hopefully they can get put online within the next week or so.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 7, 2021)

I have 3 rigs set up and joined the team.  As far as this challenge goes, do I have to change user name or anything like that?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 10, 2021)

1freedude said:


> I have 3 rigs set up and joined the team.  As far as this challenge goes, do I have to change user name or anything like that?


no, just crunch away

BTW, Hampton Roads huh? What city? I live Smithfield.

And about you not having much RAM to feed the 5640 CPUs, I have a 4*4 GB kit of Corsair LPX DDR3 1600 I can give you for the crunchers.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks for the offer, but it needs ECC I think, 'cause it's HP ProLiant gear.  One machine has 10 GB per proc, and not sure about the other.  I think I robbed a bit to put in the other.  I'll look when I get home, in P-towne, River Pointe area.  

Before we moved out to Oregon, we lived in Hampton, then we moved back after my employer canned 75% of the welders cause corona virus.
Wife born and raised P-towne, and I lived there after getting out of Navy in '02.

We looked at a bunch of places in Smithfield and IoW in general, but couldn't match anything to what we ended up with, at any price.



BarbaricSoul said:


> no, just crunch away
> 
> BTW, Hampton Roads huh? What city? I live Smithfield.
> 
> And about you not having much RAM to feed the 5640 CPUs, I have a 4*4 GB kit of Corsair LPX DDR3 1600 I can give you for the crunchers.


Just for kicks, I dropped desktop hyper-x ddr3 in and it works, but the sticks don't have thermal monitors so the fans are FMP the entire time.  If the sticks you are offering dont keep the fans going, I will use them.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Thanks for the offer, but it needs ECC I think, 'cause it's HP ProLiant gear.  One machine has 10 GB per proc, and not sure about the other.  I think I robbed a bit to put in the other.  I'll look when I get home, in P-towne, River Pointe area.
> 
> Before we moved out to Oregon, we lived in Hampton, then we moved back after my employer canned 75% of the welders cause corona virus.
> Wife born and raised P-towne, and I lived there after getting out of Navy in '02.
> ...


This is what I have


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> We getting in on this challenge this year as well @phill ?????










Just hope this works to our advantage!!     We are actually in a challenge right now but I've been so brain dead, I've been forgetting to put up the damn results!!    Apologies guys...  Trying to remember things at 1am or 2am to post isn't the best at all......  I'll try and get a thread for that started after I've done the updates


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Before we moved out to Oregon, we lived in Hampton, then we moved back after my employer canned 75% of the welders cause corona virus.


Still COVID crazy here, only state with an OUTDOOR mask mandate!


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 16, 2021)

I've sandbagged a bit, and have 57 threads going!

For my recollection later:

242 pending validation
Started challenge w/ 631k points 200 days 1078 results.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2021)

So it has started, well for some including @1freedude the preparation started some days earlier. I think that *THIS* link shows the amount of sandbagging. We started out on 8 place like last year. During the challenge we climbed to 6th. If you want to follow the race then *THIS *link shows hourly updates.



1freedude said:


> I've sandbagged a bit, and have 57 threads going!
> 
> For my recollection later:
> 
> ...


I have something similar pending plus a little (60 WU) sandbagged. Looking forward to see your 13 new threads. I found my 2720QM and re-pasted the CPU. MX4 is not designed for laptop but that is what I have. I have to let it run with only 4 thread, I don't like to see how far it down-clocks running 100%. In the past I could run it max, so I think there were a reason it was put away.

Edit: or rather an update. We smashed the first team on our way to world domination. Chinese Dream is down, next bump on the road is USA. A couple of the big-hitters did some serious sandbagging so they are 2800K/day down already. A dumb calculation (simple one that does not take sandbagging into account) predicts 205 hours to overtake. We will catch them before that.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2021)

Looks like we are in 7th place!!!!!!!!

Awesome job Team TPU!!!!


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 17, 2021)

How do GPUs do with MCMs?  My cards are still folding, but if they would help w this challenge, I'll switch them over

Hey TPU, come join us!  We need a bit more juice.  Mapping cancer markers is the name of the game.  Browse the World Community Grid section in the forums to get an idea if you can help.  Challenges like this one are a way to show others how easy it is to crunch.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2021)

1freedude said:


> How do GPUs do with MCMs?  My cards are still folding, but if they would help w this challenge, I'll switch them over
> 
> Hey TPU, come join us!  We need a bit more juice.  Mapping cancer markers is the name of the game.  Browse the World Community Grid section in the forums to get an idea if you can help.  Challenges like this one are a way to show others how easy it is to crunch.


They don’t
OPN is the only WCG project that can utilize GPU and that is only for a limited time.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2021)

We are still holding on to 7th place!!!

Great job Team TPU!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2021)

Apologies guys I'm not a little more on the ball with the updates for this one!!  I'll try and keep up for the rest of the challenge...  I hope everyone is doing alright!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2021)

phill said:


> Apologies guys I'm not a little more on the ball with the updates for this one!!  I'll try and keep up for the rest of the challenge...  I hope everyone is doing alright!!



No worries brother!!!! You do plenty with all the WCG graphs and updates. I can post this for the challenge so it doesn't add more work to your already heavy load man.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 18, 2021)

Was a little bit out of my mind past couple days, and I missed official start   
Anyhow, still got couple days to go so I will give it my 101%

Tweaking device profiles turned out to be an unpleasant surprise, since the wcg site changed.
It is cleaner now yeah, just that took me a while to find where necessary settings were...


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 18, 2021)

My prediction:  USA 5th, TPU 6th, Rechenkraft 7th


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2021)

1freedude said:


> My prediction:  USA 5th, TPU 6th, Rechenkraft 7th


I hope that you are right but Rechenkraft had a higher daily average than us before the Challenge and they showed that they can switch to MCM when needed so we will only end up 7th unless we get more threads to run MCM. There is plenty of potential with the 26% that is running OPN, ARP and HST but I doubt that sufficient will shift. On a sidenote welcome to @porterbasset.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2021)

Still holding strong in 7th place!!!!!!

Awesome work Team TPU!!!!!!


----------



## Lorec (Nov 19, 2021)

Rechenkraft! We are coming for You!
#5 spot doesnt seem that far off either.
FIGHTING!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2021)

Still holding on to 7th place.........We are gaining on Rechenkraft!!!!!!!!!

Awesome job Team TPU!!!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm glad I stuck on one of my 3900X's 24/7....  I'll get up in the morning and get the other one on, hopefully the 3950X will be on most of the day as well hopefully the weather will be good enough.....   If I could get my 5950X online as well.........

Massive thanks to @stinger608 for the help with the updates!!   I have another challenge we are involved with at the moment and we are doing massively well in that also...  I'll try and get that one updated!!


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 21, 2021)

As of 8:49 eastern time, we have 13 hours 'til overtake Rechenkraft!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2021)

1freedude said:


> As of 8:49 eastern time, we have 13 hours 'til overtake Rechenkraft!



Heck yeah!!!! We are getting close but as of tonight we are still holding 7th place!!!!!!

Awesome job everyone!!!


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 22, 2021)

And thanks to this challenge, I now know the dishwasher, microwave, and my computers are all on the same circuit.  Oooppps.  Lost about 20 minutes worth.  Oh well, maybe adding my phones will make it up.

Just jumped into 6th again.  64.3m for us, 63.9m for 7th place


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 22, 2021)

1freedude said:


> And thanks to this challenge, I now know the dishwasher, microwave, and my computers are all on the same circuit.  Oooppps.  Lost about 20 minutes worth.  Oh well, maybe adding my phones will make it up.
> 
> Just jumped into 6th again.  64.3m for us, 63.9m for 7th place


I lost crunching time last night due to Windows updating so I woke up to find WCG not running.
FU Microsoft.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I lost crunching time last night due to Windows updating so I woke up to find WCG not running.
> FU Microsoft.


Same here but only my weakest laptop, real crunchers run Linux


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Just jumped into 6th again. 64.3m for us, 63.9m for 7th place



Yeppers, we sure did!!!!!!!!!

As @1freedude posted, we have taken over 6th place!!!!!!!!!

Amazing job Team TPU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2021)

1freedude said:


> And thanks to this challenge, I now know the dishwasher, microwave, and my computers are all on the same circuit.  Oooppps.  Lost about 20 minutes worth.  Oh well, maybe adding my phones will make it up.
> 
> Just jumped into 6th again.  64.3m for us, 63.9m for 7th place


Yes it been a ride. Lets hope that he had an un-detected WIN10 update as well


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

I've just re-freshed the page just to see, we've 12 minutes to get in a good mass of points!!     Still have three crunchers going so, hopefully that'll help close the gap!!


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 22, 2021)

Uhhggg.  All of my work has been uploaded.  Machines shutdown or returned to folding.

It's been fun, call on me for the next challenge!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2021)

Well......





I don't think we could have done more??

Just waiting for the final update....  I hope we were able to keep 6th!!


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 23, 2021)

Woohoo!  Sixth place!  We made it!  Maybe......


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2021)

phill said:


> I don't think we could have done more??


A TPU front page announcement should have been done a week ahead of the start.


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2021)

It was mentioned on the 11th when we signed up for it, but I don't think anything more was done in that way...

So here's the final placings.....





7th place it is                                         Thank you to all TPU members who contributed to the team!!  

We'll see if there's another challenge, we'll get a little more ahead of it next time


----------

